
Any Accounting Book or Course recommendation for Tech Entrepreneur? - switzerland
I&#x27;m SW Engineer and planning to start a SaaS business. Which books or courses can you recommend me for Financial &amp; Managerial Accounting ?<p>Thanks very much.
======
deepthought42
This might not be what you want to hear, but I honestly think that worrying
about accounting is a waste of time given that you are still in the planning
phase. My suggestion would be to build the product, get users, and pay an
accountant to worry about accounting in the early days.

